# Social Dutchie



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My 11 moth old Dutchie is a social butterfly. He loves people and other dogs. He will bark at some people if he is in a certain environment. For instance he barked at the guys drying the windows at the car wash. Last week was the first time he did that.

Should I attempt to try to make him more aloof to strangers or hope this develops naturally as he matures?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

He's still a big puppy I think, let him mature.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

It is what it is...let it be the puppy and enjoy. Even if this Dutchie is social as it matures it could find its way into a monster!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Selena and Howard. I just wanted to know if I should be doing anything now to counter this social issue. He did act like he wanted to eat the car wash guys. That was the first time I saw that kind of reaction from him. Up untill then his only aggressive actions are directed at me. He is always trying to get at me.

That's kinda insulting don't ya think?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Up untill then his only aggressive actions are directed at me. He is always trying to get at me.
> 
> That's kinda insulting don't ya think?


Maybe he thinks you are a chicken drumstick or a can of corned beef! 

My Malinois was and still is a social butterfly as well, not as bad when she was a pup. Still though I wish she was more aloof with strangers. Though doesn't stop her from doing the work or guarding the property. She knows when she is on duty, though I'm glad she is not a drooling antisocial bite pig. Having kids in and out of my house all day, mixing kids with 9mm Malinois teeth can't be an option. There has to be that balance.


----------

